# [instalacja] emerge --emptytree system problem z perl-core

## madallenka

Podczas instalacji po wpisaniu polecenia: emerge --emptytree system kompilacja zatrzymuje się na pakiecie 32 (czyli perl-core/Test-Simple-0.62). Wywala coś takiego:

```
>>> emerge (32 of 125) perl-core/Test-Simple-0.62 to /

>>> md5 files   ;-) Test-Simple-0.47-r1.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) Test-Simple-0.54.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) Test-Simple-0.60.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) Test-Simple-0.62.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) Test-Simple-0.53.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-Test-Simple-0.53

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-Test-Simple-0.54

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-Test-Simple-0.60

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-Test-Simple-0.62

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-Test-Simple-0.47-r1

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) Test-Simple-0.62.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking Test-Simple-0.62.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/Test-Simple-0.62/work

>>> Source unpacked.

 * Using ExtUtils::MakeMaker

Can't locate ExtUtils/MakeMaker.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.6/i386-linux /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.6 /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/i386-linux /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6 /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.6/i386-linux /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.6 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at Makefile.PL line 11.

BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at Makefile.PL line 11.

make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.

!!! ERROR: perl-core/Test-Simple-0.62 failed.

!!! Function perl-module_src_compile, Line 120, Exitcode 2

!!! compilation failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

Co robie źle?Last edited by madallenka on Sat Feb 11, 2006 1:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Raku

Przeniesione do odpowiedniego subforum

może spróbuj doinstalować pakiet ExtUtils-MakeMaker ?

----------

## madallenka

Jak instaluje ExtUtils-MakeMaker to napotykam błędy:

```
13:48:29 (27.70 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/ExtUtils-MakeMaker-6.21.tar.gz' saved [223,111/223,111]

>>> md5 files   ;-) ExtUtils-MakeMaker-6.21-r1.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ExtUtils-MakeMaker-6.20-r1.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ExtUtils-MakeMaker-6.30-r1.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ExtUtils-MakeMaker-6.30.01.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/ExtUtils-MakeMaker-6.30-RUNPATH.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ExtUtils-MakeMaker-6.20-r1

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ExtUtils-MakeMaker-6.21-r1

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ExtUtils-MakeMaker-6.30-r1

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ExtUtils-MakeMaker-6.30.01

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/ExtUtils-MakeMaker-RUNPATH.patch

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) ExtUtils-MakeMaker-6.21.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking ExtUtils-MakeMaker-6.21.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/ExtUtils-MakeMaker-6.21-r1/work

 * Applying ExtUtils-MakeMaker-6.30-RUNPATH.patch ...                               [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

Checking if your kit is complete...

Looks good

Writing Makefile for ExtUtils::MakeMaker

make: *** No rule to make target `/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.6/i386-linux/CORE/config.h', needed by `Makefile'.  Stop.

!!! ERROR: perl-core/ExtUtils-MakeMaker-6.21-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 28, Exitcode 2

!!! self-test failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

----------

## Xax

U mnie ExtUtils/MakeMaker.pm nalezy do pakietu dev-lang/perl-5.8.8.

Natomiast perl-core/ExtUtils-MakeMaker nie posiadam a wsio dziala jak burza  :Smile: 

----------

## canis_lupus

No ok, ale jak przeskoczyć emerge --emptytree system?! Moze dorzucić coś do flag?

----------

## Eeeyeore

Jak sie zatrzyma, daj mu:

#emerge --skipfirst --resume system

A pozniej zastanowisz sie nad tym co sie wywala

Acha pokaz na wszelki wypadek wynik

#emerge info

Moze cos tam pojechales za ostro z flagami czy use

----------

## szolek

Ja miałem z tym problemy ostatnio na jąderku gentoo-sources-2.6.15. o tyle to było dziwne że w chroot'cie pod LiveCD jeszcze z jadrem 2.6.12 nie było tego problemu. Czesto też były sytuacje w których kompilacja się wywalała a wznowiona szła dalej kilka pakietów. Nie wiem dokładnie dlaczego tak się działo, niemniej jednak mam uprzedzenia do tego kernela. W tym momencie załadowane mam jądro ck-2.6.14 i do tej pory nic jeszcze się mi nie wysypało bez wyraźnej przyczyny.

----------

## trzcionek

4 dzien probuje zrobic gentoo i nie idzie...

do niedawna mialem Error przy czymś takim (perl-core/Test-Simple-0.62) identycznie jak madallenka

 ale teraz cos sie zmienilo :

```
debian portage # emerge system

Calculating system dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 139) dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.03 to /

>>> md5 files   ;-) Locale-gettext-1.04.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) Locale-gettext-1.01-r1.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) Locale-gettext-1.03.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) Locale-gettext-1.05.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-Locale-gettext-1.01-r1

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-Locale-gettext-1.03

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-Locale-gettext-1.04

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-Locale-gettext-1.05

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) gettext-1.03.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking gettext-1.03.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/Locale-gettext-1.03/work

>>> Source unpacked.

 * Using ExtUtils::MakeMaker

Can't locate ExtUtils/MakeMaker.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.6/i386-linux /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.6 /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/i386-linux /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6 /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.6/i386-linux /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.6 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at Makefile.PL line 1.

BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at Makefile.PL line 1.

make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.

!!! ERROR: dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.03 failed.

!!! Function perl-module_src_compile, Line 125, Exitcode 2

!!! compilation failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

Moze ktos cos podpowie?

----------

## szolek

Możesz napisać jakie masz jajeczko. Bardzo mi się wydaje że gentoo-sources z serii 2.6.15 ma negatywny wpływ na kompilacje tych pakietów. Identycznie miałem u siebie.

----------

## nelchael

 *szolek wrote:*   

> Możesz napisać jakie masz jajeczko. Bardzo mi się wydaje że gentoo-sources z serii 2.6.15 ma negatywny wpływ na kompilacje tych pakietów. Identycznie miałem u siebie.

 

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....

Ludzie... szukajcie: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=121450

Nie jest to rozwiazanie, ale okazja do pomocy.

BPMSPANC

----------

## szolek

Rozumiem że "negatywny wpływ" cię tak rozśmieszył. Ale przyjżyj się kompilacji tego pakietu przy różnych jądrach.

----------

## trzcionek

Wiec tak. Ten blad wystepowal w stage1, jeszcze przed sciagnieceiem zrodel jajka. 

Wywalilem dla sprawdzenia prawie wszystko z pliku /etc/make.conf zostalo tylko 

```
USE="nvidia"
```

i poszlo. Teraz wlasnie sciaga mi jajko gentoo-sources-2.6.15-r1

BTW. Co wywalic a co zostawic z pliku make.conf (nie mam pojecia do czego sluĹźa niektĂłre)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> USE="nvidia X real doc gsm apache2 tlen fbsplash xinerama bzip2 -eds ieee1394 ffmpeg tcltk 
> 
> sensord a52 quotas nsplugin win32codecs xine sndfile tlctk dvdread slang sasl nmap mozilla 
> ...

 

szolek! skoro mowisz ze z tym jajkiem jest problem to ktore wybrac? W debianie mam 2.6.13

----------

## szolek

Ja bym proponował 2.6.14. Osobiście używam ck-source ze względu upodobań. Ale równie dobrze mógłbyś używać gentoo-sources w tej wersji.

----------

